# Recipes chicken



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Molded Chicken SaladServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 envelope (1 tablespoon) unflavored gelatin1/4 cup onion juice1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of chicken soup, undiluted1/2 cup chopped celery1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressingSoften gelatin in onion juice. Heat soup; add softened gelatin to soup and stir until dissolved. Chill until slightly thickened. Fold in chicken, celery and mayonnaise or salad dressing. Pour into salad mold. Chill until firm. Unmold; serve on crisp salad greens.Hot Chicken SaladServes 43 chicken breasts2 teaspoons salt2 tablespoons oil1 can (1 lb., 4 oz.) unsweetened pineapple chunks, drained -- reserve juice1 tablespoon lemon juice1-1/2 cups chopped celery1 can (8-1/4 oz.) water chestnuts, drained, sliced2 tablespoons chopped pimiento1 package (1-1/4 oz.) chicken gravy mix1 package (3 oz.) cream cheese1/3 cup toasted slivered almondsPull skin and bones from chicken and cut in bite-size chunks. Sprinkle salt on chicken and fry in oil in fry pan at medium heat for 15 minutes. Add pineapple juice and lemon juice and cook 15 minutes longer stirring at intervals. Add celery, pineapple chunks, water chestnuts and pimiento. Heat thoroughly. Make gravy according to directions on package. Add cream cheese to gravy, stir until blended and add to chicken mixture. Sprinkle almonds on top.Tangy Chicken SaladServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1/2 teaspoon salt1/4 cup chopped celery1 hard boiled egg, chopped1 tablespoon sweet pickle relish1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressingMix all ingredients. Serve on crisp lettuce.French Dressing Chicken SaladServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1/2 cup finely chopped celery1/4 cup French dressing1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepperMix all ingredients and serve on lettuce.Fruited Chicken SaladServes 63 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 cup chopped celery1 can (11 oz.) mandarin orange segments, drained1 can (13-1/4 oz.) pineapple tidbits, drained1/2 cup chopped English walnuts1/2 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon ground marjoram3/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressingCombine all ingredients and chill.Chicken Spring SaladServes 6-83 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 package (10 oz.) raw spinach, washed and drained with stems removed and torn into small pieces1/8 teaspoon garlic salt3 teaspoons chopped chives1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1 teaspoon sugar3/4 cup chopped pecans2 apples, chopped1/2 cup oil1/4 cup red wine vinegarCombine all ingredients and toss lightly.Chicken-Bacon SandwichServes 61 cup cooked chicken, finely chopped1/4 cup chopped celery2 tablespoons chopped parsley4 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing2 teaspoons lemon juice1/4 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper6 slices crisp cooked baconMix all ingredients except bacon and spread on favorite kind of bread. Break slices of cooked bacon in half and place on top of mix.Hot ChickenwichServes 61 chicken, cooked and sliced6 slices hot buttered toast1 can (3-1/2 oz.) deviled ham1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of chicken soup, undiluted and heatedSpread deviled ham on buttered toast; sprinkle with parsley. Place sliced chicken on toast. Pour hot soup over each sandwich.Chicken-Apple SandwichServes 61 cup cooked chicken, chopped1/2 cup chopped pared apple1/4 cup chopped celery1/4 cup chopped pecans1/4 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing2 tablespoons French salad dressing1 teaspoon sugarCombine all ingredients and spread on favorite bread.Olivy Chicken SaladServes 62 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 cup cooked rice3/4 cup chopped celery1/2 cup sliced pimiento-stuffed green olives1/4 cup toasted slivered almonds2 tablespoons dehydrated minced onion1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing2 tablespoons lemon juiceCombine all ingredients and serve on lettuce.Sunshine Chicken SaladServes 4-63 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 can (6 oz.) orange juice concentrate3 tablespoons oil1 tablespoon vinegar1 tablespoon sugar1/4 teaspoon dry mustard1/4 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon Tabasco sauce1 cup chopped celery1/2 cup diced ripe olives1 medium avocado, cut in small chunks1/4 cup slivered almondsMake dressing by putting orange juice concentrate, oil, vinegar, sugar, dry mustard, salt and Tabasco sauce in blender and blend at high speed 5 seconds or until smooth. Mix chicken, celery, olives, avocado and almonds in salad bowl. Pour dressing over. Chill at least 30 minutes before serving.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Honey Lemon ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/4 cup butter or margarine,melted1/2 teaspoon paprika2 tablespoons sugar2 tablespoons lemon juice1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce2 teaspoons salt1/2 teaspoon pepperMake sauce of butter or margarine, paprika, sugar, lemon juice and Worcestershire. Place chicken on outdoor grill. Sprinkle with salt and pepper; brush with sauce. Cook approximately 1 hour or until done, turning and basting with sauce about every 15 minutes.Chick Kabobs(Serves 6)6 chicken breasts1 can (2 oz.) whole button mushrooms1 can (7-1/2 oz.) whole white onions1 green pepper, cut in one-inch squareMarinade1/4 cup oil2 tablespoons vinegar1 can (8 oz.) crushed pineapple1 cup catsup2 tablespoons soy sauce1 teaspoon curry powder1/4 cup dried rosemary2 tablespoons brown sugar1-1/2 teaspoons salt2 teaspoons pepper1 tablespoon lemon juice2 tablespoons flour1 cup waterPull skin and bones from chicken breasts and cut in 1-inch cubes. Alternate chicken on skewers with mushrooms, onions and green pepper, then lay flat in shallow baking dish. Combine marinade ingredients except flour and water. Pour marinade over skewers. Cover and store in refrigerator 3 to 4 hours or overnight. Place filled and marinated skewers on preheated outdoor grill, 4 inches from heat; brush with marinade and grill approximately 6 minutes or until light brown. Turn, brush with marinade and cook on other side until brown and done. Mix flour and water; add to remaining marinade and heat, stirring until smooth. Pour most of sauce over cooked rice. Lay skewers on rice and pour remaining sauce over kabobs to give a glazed look.Oriental Cook-Out ChickenServes 6-82 chickens, whole1 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepper1 cup frozen orange juice concentrate (undiluted)2 tablespoons French salad dressing4 tablespoons oil3 teaspoons soy sauce2 orangesRub inside of chickens with salt and pepper. Make sauce of orange juice, salad dressing, oil and soy sauce; then brush on chickens, inside and out. Peel oranges, spiral fashion, keeping skins in one strip. Cut orange segments into small pieces and place inside of chickens. Tie chickens securely with wings together and tie tails to pulled-back legs. Place on outdoor grill rotisserie rod, securing with forked holders. Place spiral orange peels around chickens, holding in place with toothpicks. Broil on rotisserie for approximately 1 hour or until done, basting constantly with sauce.Prairie Barbecued ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/2 cup butter or margarine,melted1/2 cup vinegar1 bottle (15 oz.) catsup2 teaspoons salt1 teaspoon pepper1 cup waterMake sauce by combining butter or margarine, vinegar, catsup, salt, pepper and water. Marinate chicken in sauce several hours or overnight. Cook on outdoor grill approximately 1 hour, or until done, basting and turning every 10-15 minutes.Chicken ReubenServes 42 chicken breasts, halved1 teaspoon salt1/2 cup butter or margarine, divided8 slices oval rye bread3 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing4 slices Swiss cheese1 cup sauerkraut, well, drainedRemove skin and bones from chicken breasts. Pound chicken with mallet or saucer edge to flatten. Sprinkle salt on chicken. Brown chicken in 1/4 cup of the butter or margarine in fry pan at medium heat, approximately 15 minutes each side. Spread mayonnaise or salad dressing on bread. Place one slice cheese, 1/4 cup sauerkraut and 1 piece chicken breast on each of four slices of bread. Place other slice of bread on top. Heat remaining butter or margarine in fry pan. Add sandwich and fry each side approximately 4 minutes.Beer-Be-Cued ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1 can (12 oz.) beer1 tablespoon dark molasses1 tablespoon onion juice2 tablespoons lemon juice1/2 cup catsup1 teaspoon saltMake sauce of beer, molasses, onion juice, lemon juice, catsup and salt. Marinate chicken in sauce overnight. Cook on outdoor grill approximately 1 hour or until done, turning and basting with sauce every 10-15 minutes.Chicken AlmondineServes 6-84 chicken breasts, halved2 teaspoons salt1/2 teaspoon paprika6 tablespoons sesame seeds8 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted8 tablespoons sliced almonds8 tablespoons dry vermouthSprinkle salt and paprika on chicken; then roll in sesame seeds. Place each chicken piece in center of piece of foil; fold sides up to vertical position to hold liquids. Place 1 tablespoon butter or margarine, 1 tablespoon almonds and 1 tablespoon vermouth on each chicken piece. Close foil over chicken and seal well. Place foil packets on outdoor grill and cook for approximately 1 hour or until done.Just Plain Barbecued ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/2 cup oil1/2 cup vinegar1 tablespoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepperCombine oil, vinegar, salt and pepper. Place chicken on outdoor grill. Brush with sauce. Cook approximately 1 hour or until done, turning and brushing with sauce every 10-15 minutes.North Carolina Grilled ChickenServes 2-42 chickens, cut in half lengthwise1 cup butter or margarine2 envelopes (6 oz. each) Italian salad dressing mix1/2 cup lime juice1 teaspoon saltMelt butter or margarine in saucepan. Stir in salad dressing mix, lime juice and salt. Marinate chicken in sauce 3-4 hours or overnight. Place chicken on outdoor grill. Brush with sauce. Cook approximately 1 hour or until done, turning and brushing with sauce every 10-15 minutes.Seasoned Barbecued ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1 cup sauterne wine1/2 cup oil1/2 cup lemon juice1/4 cup soy sauce1 tablespoon onion juice1 teaspoon garlic salt2 teaspoons salt1/2 teaspoon pepperMake marinade of all ingredients except chicken. Marinate chicken pieces 3 to 4 hours or overnight. Place chicken on outdoor grill. Cook approximately 1 hour or until done, turning and brushing with sauce every 10 to 15 minutes.Chicken KievServes 44 chicken breasts1/2 cup butter or margarine1 tablespoon lemon juice1 tablespoon chopped chives1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 egg, beaten1 cup bread crumbsPull skin and bones from the chicken. Blend butter or margarine, lemon and chives; mold into four oblongs and chill. Sprinkle salt, and pepper on chicken. Wrap chicken breast around chilled mold and secure with toothpicks. Dip in beaten egg and roll in bread crumbs. Chill again for one hour. Fry in deep fat at 350 F for 10-15 minutes. Serve immediately.Saucy Chicken BundlesServes 41 cup cooked chicken, diced2 cups biscuit mix1/2 cup milk2 cans (10-1/2 oz. each) cream of chicken soup, undiluted1/4 cup butter or margarine, melted1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cranberry jellyAdd milk to biscuit mix to form dough. Roll dough until 1/4 inch thick. Cut into 3-inch squares (makes about 8). Combine melted butter or margarine, chicken and 4 tablespoons of soup. Put 2 tablespoons of this mixture on each pastry square. Place on baking sheet and bake in 450 F oven for 15 minutes. Heat remaining soup and pour over baked squares. Slice can of cranberry jelly into 1/4 inch slices. With star-shaped cookie cutter, cut star from each slice of cranberry jelly and place on top of baked bundle before serving.Salisbury Chicken BreastsServes 6-84 chicken breasts, halved1/2 cup flour2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 cup bread crumbs1/4 teaspoon sage1/4 teaspoon rosemary1/4 teaspoon thyme2 eggs, beaten1/2 cup butter or margarine, melted1/2 cup sauterne wine8 slices Mozzarella cheeseRemove bones and skin from chicken. Mix flour, salt and pepper in one container. Mix bread crumbs and seasonings in another. Dip chicken in flour mixture, then eggs, then crumb mixture. Roll and secure with toothpicks. Place in large shallow baking pan. Pour melted butter or margarine over chicken. Cover and bake at 350 F for 30 minutes. Remove cover. Pour sauterne over chicken. Bake, uncovered, 30 minutes more. Fold slice of cheese and place on top of roll for last 3 minutes or until cheese is melted.Rice Stuffed Chicken BreastsServes 6-84 chicken breasts, halved2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 cup cooked herbed rice (1/4 cup uncooked yields 1 cup cooked)1/2 cup butter or margarine, melted1/4 cup lemon juice1/2 cup dry white wine2 teaspoons tarragon leaves2 teaspoons parsley flakesRemove skin and bones from chicken. Pound with mallet or edge of saucer to flatten. Sprinkle salt and pepper on chicken. Cook rice according to directions on package and place 2 tablespoons on each piece of chicken. Roll and secure with toothpicks. Make sauce of all remaining ingredients. Pour sauce over chicken breast rolls. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F approximately 1 hour or until done, basting at intervals.Chicken Cordon BleuServes 44 chicken breasts4 tablespoons butter or margarine1 teaspoon dried parsley flakes 4 slices ham4 slices sharp cheese1 egg, beaten1 cup bread crumbsPull skin and bones from chicken breast and lay flat. Spread with butter or margarine and sprinkle with parsley flakes. Place slice of ham and slice of cheese on each chicken breast, folding to fit. Roll, jelly-roll fashion, and secure with toothpicks. Dip in beaten egg and roll in bread crumbs. Fry in deep fat at 350 F for 12-15 minutes. Remove toothpicks before serving.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Pecan Stuffed Chicken BreastsServes 44 chicken breasts3 cups seasoned stuffing mix1/2 cup butter or margarine, melted1/2 cup chopped pecans1/2 cup water2 teaspoons salt1/2 teaspoon pepperCombine stuffing mix, melted butter or margarine, pecans and water. Make 4 mounds of this stuffing mixture on a baking sheet. Spread chicken breast open and place, skin side up, over each mound of stuffing. Sprinkle with salt and pepper. Cover with aluminum foil. Bake at 350 F for 40 minutes. Remove foil and bake 20 minutes longer or until brown and done.Chicken-Bacon DelightsServes 44 chicken breasts4 strips bacon1/2 package (4 oz.) dried beef1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted1 cup sour creamPlace dried beef in bottom of baking pan. Pull skin and bones from chicken breasts. Wrap bacon in spiral fashion around chicken; place on top of dried beef. Mix soup and sour cream; spoon over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 325 F for 1-1/2 hours or until done.Chicken Fondue IServes 44 chicken breasts1 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepper4 cans (10-1/2 oz. ea.) chicken broth1 bottle (12 oz.) chili sauce1/2 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing1 tablespoon instant minced onion1/4 teaspoon garlic saltPull skin and bones from chicken and cut each breast in 1-inch cubes. Sprinkle salt and pepper on chicken. Bring broth to boiling in fondue pot and keep at that temperature. Provide each guest with portion of chicken and fondue fork as well as fork for eating. Each guest cooks own chicken on fondue fork by holding in boiling broth about 1 minute or until done. Mix remaining ingredients as sauce for dipping after cooking.Chicken Fondue IIServes 44 chicken breasts1-1/2 pints oil3 teaspoons salt, divided1/2 teaspoon pepper2 eggs, beaten1 cup water3 tablespoons sesame seed1-1/2 cups flourPull skin and bones from chicken and cut into 1-inch cubes. Bring oil to boiling point in fondue pot and keep at that temperature. Sprinkle 1 teaspoon of the salt and the pepper on chicken. Mix eggs, water, remaining 2 teaspoons salt, sesame seed and flour into batter. Provide each guest with fondue fork as well as fork for eating. Each guest cooks own chicken on fondue fork by dipping into batter and then holding in hot oil approximately 1 minute or until done. Serve with a variety of dips. Any barbecue sauce makes good dip. Dill Dip and Orange Dip, also recommended.Dill Dip2 cups mayonnaise or salad dressing2 cups sour cream1 tablespoon lemon juice1 tablespoon instant minced onion2 teaspoons salt2 teaspoons dry mustard2 teaspoons dill seedMix all ingredients and stir until blended.Orange Dip1 can (6 oz.) orange juice concentrate3 tablespoons oil1 tablespoon vinegar1 tablespoon sugar1/4 teaspoon dry mustard1/4 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon Tabasco sauceMix all ingredients in blender container and blend at high speed 5 seconds or until smooth.Choice Cheesey ChickenServes 4-63 chicken breasts, halved1/2 cup butter or margarine, melted1 clove garlic1 cup bread crumbs1/2 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepperPlace garlic clove in melted butter or margarine and let stand at least 30 minutes, then remove. Mix bread crumbs, cheeses, salt and pepper. Remove skin and bones from chicken. Dip chicken pieces in butter or margarine, then in cheese mixture. Tuck sides under to form neat roll. Place in large shallow baking pan. Pour remainder of butter or margarine over chicken pieces. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F approximately 1 hour or until done, basting at intervals.Nutty Buddy ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg2 tablespoons milk1/3 cup flour1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/3 cup bran buds3/4 cup finely chopped, salted peanuts1/2 cup butter or margarine, meltedMix egg and milk. Mix flour, salt, pepper, bran buds and peanuts. Dip chicken pieces in egg mixture; then flour mixture. Place chicken in single layer, skin side up, in a shallow baking pan. Pour melted butter or margarine over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour or until done.Sweet and Sour ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 teaspoon salt1 bottle (8 oz.) Russian salad dressing1 envelope (1-3/8 oz.) dry onion soup mix1 jar (10 oz.) apricot preservesPlace chicken, skin side up, in single layer in large shallow baking dish. Sprinkle with salt. Combine remaining ingredients and pour over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F approximately 1 hour or until done.Beer and Pretzels ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup flour1 teaspoon paprika2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon ginger1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup beer1 egg1/2 cup finely crushed pretzels1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese1/4 cup crushed bacon bits1 tablespoon parsley flakes (dehydrated)Mix flour, paprika, salt, ginger and pepper in a mixing bowl. Add beer and egg; beat with a hand beater to make smooth batter. Mix crushed pretzels, Parmesan cheese, bacon bits and parsley in plastic bag. Dip chicken pieces one at a time in batter; then place in bag with pretzel mix and shake to coat. Place coated chicken pieces in shallow baking pan, skin side up. Bake, covered, at 350 F for 30 minutes. Remove cover. Continue baking, uncovered, approximately 30 minutes longer or until chicken is done.Baked Onion ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 envelopes (1-3/8 oz. ea.) dehydrated onion soup mixDip chicken in soup mix. Place in single layer, skin side up, on baking sheet. Bake, uncovered, approximately 350 F for 1 hour or until done.Slick ChickServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 bottle (8 oz.) low calorie Italian dressing2 cups grated Parmesan cheesePlace chicken in large bowl. Pour Italian dressing over chicken. Cover and let marinate several hours or overnight. Drain and roll in Parmesan cheese. Place in single layer, skin side up, on baking sheet. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1 hour or until done.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Sweet 'N Smokey ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 large onion, sliced2 teaspoons hickory smoked salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup catsup2 tablespoons prepared mustard1/4 cup vinegar1/2 cup maple syrupPlace onion slices in bottom of shallow baking pan. Place chicken in single layer, skin side up, on top of onion. Sprinkle with hickory salt and pepper. Combine remaining ingredients and pour over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour or until done.It's a Chicken DillyServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 can (4 oz.) whole small mushrooms (with liquid)1/2 teaspoon dill seedPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan. Add salt, pepper,mushrooms (with liquid from can) and dill. Cover with foil. Bake at 350 F for 1 hour or until done.Buttermilk Pecan ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/2 cup buttermilk1/2 cup flour1/2 cup ground pecans2 teaspoons paprika2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper2 tablespoons sesame seed1/4 cup oilBeat egg; add buttermilk. Mix flour, pecans, paprika, salt, pepper and sesame seed. Dip chicken pieces in buttermilk mixture; then flour mixture. Pour oil in shallow baking pan. Place chicken pieces, skin side down, in oil in baking pan; then turn chicken pieces to coat with oil; leave skin side up. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour or until done.Sauerkraut Stuffed ChickenServes 4-61 chicken, whole1/2 cup drained sauerkraut1/2 cup herb seasoned stuffing mix1 apple, chopped2 teaspoons salt, dividedMix sauerkraut, stuffing mix, apple and 1 teaspoon of the salt. Pack loosely in cavity of chicken. Close cavity by overlapping skin and securing with skewer. Sprinkle remaining teaspoon of salt on outside of chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour or until done.Honey Lemon ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup lemon juice1/2 cup honey2 teaspoons saltMake sauce by combining lemon juice, honey and salt. Place chicken in single layer, skin side down, in shallow baking pan. Pour half of sauce over chicken. Bake, covered, at 350 F for 30 minutes. Remove cover; turn chicken. Pour other half of sauce on chicken. Replace cover. Bake another 30 minutes or until done, removing cover last 10 minutes for browning.Sesame ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 cups cheese crackers, crushed1 teaspoon parsley flakes1 tablespoon instant minced onion1 tablespoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepper1/3 cup oil1 tablespoon sesame seedCombine cheese, crackers, parsley flakes, onion, salt and pepper. Dip chicken in oil; then coat with cracker mix. Place in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan. Sprinkle with sesame seed. Bake, uncovered, in 350 F oven for approximately 1 hour or until done.Chicken PieServes 42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks2 cans (10-1/2 oz. each) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted1/2 cup uncooked frozen peas2 raw carrots, sliced1 teaspoon instant minced onion1 tube prepared biscuitsMix all ingredients except biscuits in baking dish. Cover with foil and bake 1 hour at 350 F. Remove foil. Place biscuits on top of mixture. Bake, uncovered, 12 minutes longer or until biscuits are brown.Barbecued ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 teaspoons salt1/4 cup water1/4 cup chili sauce1/4 cup vinegar2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce1/4 cup brown sugar2 tablespoons oilPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan. Mix all other ingredients and pour over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1 hour or until done.Maple Crunch ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/2 cup maple syrup1/2 cup oatmeal2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/3 cup oilBeat egg; add maple syrup. Mix oatmeal, salt and pepper. Dip chicken pieces in egg mixture, then oatmeal mixture. Pour oil in shallow baking pan. Place chicken pieces, skin side down, in oil in baking pan; turn chicken pieces to coat with oil; leave skin side up. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F approximately 1 hour or until done.Sour-Bleu ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/2 cup butter or margarine1 teaspoon salt3 ounces bleu cheese, crumbled1 tablespoon instant minced onion1 cup sour cream1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauceMelt butter or margarine in shallow baking pan. Place chicken in single layer, skin side up, in pan. Sprinkle salt on chicken. Bake, uncovered, 30 minutes at 350 F. Make sauce of bleu cheese, onion, sour cream and Worcestershire. Pour sauce over chicken. Bake, still uncovered, another 30 minutes or until done.Cheddar Cheese ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 tablespoons butter or margarine1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup water1/3 cup flour1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cheddar cheese soup, undiluted1 tablespoon instant minced onion (or 1 medium onion)1/2 teaspoon basilMelt butter or margarine in fry pan. Mix flour, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Shake chicken in flour mixture. Brown chicken at medium heat approximately 15 minutes each side. Add soup, onion, basil and water to chicken in fry pan. Cover and cook at low heat for 45 minutes or until done.Picnic Packet ChickenMakes 4 packets1 chicken, cut in serving pieces4 small raw carrots, cut in sticks4 raw potatoes, peeled2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 teaspoon oregano4 teaspoons butter or margarineTear off 4 pieces heavy duty aluminum foil, approximately 18 inches square. Place 1 or 2 pieces of chicken on each piece of foil. Put one carrot and one potato on each piece of foil. Sprinkle salt, pepper and oregano over all. Add teaspoon of butter or margarine to each. Wrap tightly. Bake at 350 F for approximately 1 hour until chicken is done.Calorie Counter's ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon paprika1/2 cup lime juice1/4 teaspoon Tabasco sauce2 teaspoons cream style horseradishPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking pan; sprinkle with salt and paprika. Mix lime juice. Tabasco and horseradish together; spoon over chicken. Bake, covered, at 350 F for about 1 hour or until done. Remove cover and bake another ten minutes to brown.Crispy Peanut Butter ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/2 cup peanut butter2 teaspoons salt1/2 teaspoon pepper1/4 cup milk3/4 cup bread crumbs1/3 cup oilBeat egg and peanut butter together; add salt and pepper. Add milk gradually, stirring well to blend. Dip chicken in peanut butter mixture and then in crumbs. Place chicken, skin side up, in single layer in shallow baking pan. Pour oil over chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1 hour or until done.Corn Crisped ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 cup cornflake crumbs2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup evaporated milk, undilutedMix cornflake crumbs, salt and pepper. Dip chicken in evaporated milk; then roll in seasoned crumbs. Place chicken, skin side up, in baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1 hour, or until done.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Honeymint Spiced ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup flour2 teaspoons salt1/2 cup butter or margarine1/3 cup honey1 teaspoon dried mint flakes1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spicePut flour and salt in plastic bag and shake chicken to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan. Brown chicken at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Blend honey, mint and pumpkin pie spice. Spoon honey mixture on chicken pieces. Cover and cook at medium low heat for 30 minutes longer or until done.Bird of ParadiseServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 egg1/4 cup milk1 teaspoon salt1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese1/2 cup butter or margarine1 cup sherry wineBeat egg; add milk. Add salt to cheese. Dip chicken in egg mixture; then roll in cheese. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan. Brown chicken at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Add sherry. Cover and cook at medium low heat for 45 minutes or until done.Batter Fried ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1-1/3 cups flour1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoons pepper2 teaspoons baking powder1 cup milk1 egg, beatenMix dry ingredients; add milk and egg gradually to make batter. Dip chicken into batter. Fry in deep fat at 350 F for approximately 15 minutes or until done.Chicken Orange-AnoServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup flour2 teaspoons salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/4 cup butter or margarine1 can (6 oz.) frozen orange juice concentrate6 oz. water2 tablespoons dark brown sugar1/4 teaspoon oregano1/2 teaspoon nutmegMix the flour, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken pieces and shake to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan and brown chicken pieces at medium heat, approximately 15 minutes on each side. Pour off remaining butter or margarine. Add the remaining ingredients, which have been mixed together. Cover and cook over low heat approximately 1/2 hour, turning chicken several times.Fruit and Nut ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 tablespoons oil1-1/2 cups orange juice1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon cinnamon1/2 cup golden raisins1/2 cup slivered almondsBrown chicken in oil in fry pan at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Pour orange juice over chicken. Sprinkle salt, cinnamon, raisins and almonds on chicken. Cover and simmer for approximately 30 minutes or until done.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chicken Tamale Pie (Mexican)Serves 8-102 cups cooked chicken, cut in cubes1 onion, chopped1 clove garlic, chopped4 tablespoons butter or margarine, divided1 can (12 oz.) tomato puree1 tablespoon chili powder1 cup pitted and chopped ripe olives1/2 teaspoon ground coriander seed3 teaspoons salt, divided1/2 teaspoon pepper6 cups chicken stock or water, divided2 cups cornmealSaute onion and garlic in 1 tablespoon of the butter or margarine. Add chicken, tomato puree, chili powder, olives, coriander, 1 teaspoon of the salt, pepper and 1/2 cup chicken stock. Cover and simmer 15 minutes. Bring remaining stock to boil in large saucepan. Add remaining 2 teaspoons salt, remaining 2 tablespoons butter or margarine. Stir in cornmeal. Cook at low heat 15 minutes, stirring constantly. Line a large shallow baking dish with half of the cornmeal mixture. Pour in chicken mixture. Cover with remaining cornmeal mixture. Bake at 325 F for 1-1/2 hours.Basic Fried ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/2 cup flour2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup shorteningCombine dry ingredients in plastic bag. Shake chicken in bag with mixture. Melt shortening in fry pan. Cook, uncovered, at medium heat 20-30 minutes on each side or until done.Down-On-The-Farm ChickenServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces2/3 cup flour, divided1/2 teaspoon paprika2 teaspoons salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/3 cup shortening1/2 cup whipping cream1-1/2 cups milkMix 1/3 cup of the flour, paprika, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken and shake to coat. Melt shortening in fry pan. Brown chicken in fry pan at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Whip cream and spoon on top of chicken. Cook, uncovered, approximately 45 minutes longer or until chicken is done. Remove chicken from fry pan. Make gravy by mixing remaining 1/3 cup of flour with drippings left in fry pan. Stir in milk; continue cooking at low heat and stirring until thick.Chicken In A HurryServes 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1-1/2 cups tangy Italian dressing1/4 cup honey1 teaspoon saltCombine Italian dressing, honey and salt in fry pan. Place chicken in mixture. Brown, uncovered, at medium low heat on each side approximately 15 minutes. Cover and cook at low heat 35-45 minutes or until done.Chicken FricasseServes 4-51 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup flour1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/4 cup shortening1 medium onion1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup1 cup water2 tablespoons sherry winePlace flour, salt and pepper in plastic bag. Shake chicken in mixture in bag to coat. Melt shortening in fry pan and brown chicken, at medium heat, approximately 15 minutes each side. Pour off fat, add onion, soup, water and sherry. Reduce heat, cover and cook approximately 40 minutes longer or until chicken is done.Chicken Pizzas (Italian)Serves 48 chicken drumsticks1 can (10-1/2 oz.) pizza sauce1 cup grated Mozzarella cheese1 package (10 oz.) refrigerated parkerhouse rolls (unbaked)Pour pizza sauce in small bowl. Dip chicken in sauce; place on baking sheet. Bake, uncovered, in 350 F oven for 45 minutes. Separate rolls and roll out one at a time to 5-inch circle. Dip chicken in pizza sauce again and roll in cheese. Place on round of dough; pull dough around chicken and pinch together. (Leave bony end of drumstick uncovered for finger eating.) Bake, uncovered, approximately 30 minutes longer or until dough is brown.Layered Chicken (Hawaiian)Serves 6-83 chicken breasts1 teaspoon salt1-1/2 cups quick-cooking rice, uncooked1 can (3-1/2 oz.) shredded coconut1 can (20 oz.) pineapple chunks, drained ... reserve juice3/4 cup water2 teaspoons lemon juice4 tablespoons orange marmalade4 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted4 tablespoon soy sauce2-1/2 teaspoons ground gingerRemove bones and skin from chicken and cut into 1-inch cubes. Place half of chicken in bottom of large shallow baking dish. Sprinkle 1/2 teaspoon of salt on chicken. Arrange rice in layer on top of chicken, then remaining chicken in layer. Sprinkle with remaining 1/2 teaspoon of salt; then arrange layer of coconut; then layer of pineapple chunks. Dot marmalade in spaces between chunks of pineapple. Mix water, lemon juice and pineapple juice; pour over all. Pour melted butter or margarine over all. Pour soy sauce over all. Sprinkle ginger on top. Bake, covered, at 350 F for 40 minutes or until chicken and rice are done. Remove cover during last 5 minutes of baking for browning.Chicken Din (Chinese)Serves 8-104 chicken breasts3 tablespoons peanut oil1 cup sliced celery1 cup frozen Chinese pea pods (about 1/2 of 7 oz. package)1/4 cup sliced bamboo shoots1 cup coarsely chopped Chinese celery cabbage1/4 cup sliced water chestnuts1-1/2 cups chicken stock1 teaspoon salt1 tablespoon soy sauce1/2 teaspoon sugar1/2 cup water2 tablespoons flourPull skin and bones from chicken and cut in 1-1/2 inch cubes. Fry chicken in hot oil for 10 minutes. Add celery, pea pods, bamboo shoots, cabbage, water chestnuts and cook 5 minutes more. Add stock, salt, soy sauce and sugar and cook 3 minutes longer. Add water to flour and mix to form paste. Add paste to mixture in fry pan and simmer 3 minutes longer, stirring.Poulet Au Champignon (French)Serves 6-81 cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 tablespoon butter or margarine1 slice bacon, cut in small pieces2 oz. fresh mushrooms1 onion, chopped2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 teaspoon flour2 tablespoons chicken stock or water1 tablespoon brandy1 tablespoon chopped tarragon leavesMelt butter or margarine in fry pan. Brown bacon in butter or margarine. Add chicken, mushrooms, onion, salt and pepper and brown lightly. Add flour and stir. Add chicken stock and stir. Add brandy and tarragon leaves.Chicken Cacciatore (Italian)Serves 41 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup olive oil1 onion, sliced2 cans (16 oz. each) tomatoes1 clove garlic1-1/2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup white winePlace chicken pieces in olive oil in fry pan and cook at medium heat, approximately 20 minutes or until brown, turning as needed. Add onion and cook until onion is tender but not brown. Add tomatoes, garlic, salt and pepper. Cover and simmer 25 minutes or until chicken is done and sauce is thick. Remove cover and continue to simmer if sauce seems thin. Remove garlic clove and add wine.Almost-No-Calories-Added ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise4 tablespoons lemon juice1 teaspoon salt1/2 teaspoon pepperPlace chicken, skin side up, on broiler rack. Sprinkle 1/2 of lemon juice, salt and pepper on chicken. Broil 10 inches from broiler, approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken, sprinkle with remaining lemon juice, salt and pepper. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done.Quick Chicken Tetrazzine (Italian)Serves 4-61 cup cooked chicken, diced1/4 teaspoon salt1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted1/2 cup cooked spaghetti (1/4 cup uncooked yields 1/2 cup cooked)2 tablespoons sherry wine1/4 teaspoon celery salt1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheeseCombine all ingredients and heat until cheese melts.Gallina A La Mexicana (Mexican)Serves 6-81 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 can (16 oz.) tomatoes1 onion, sliced2 cloves garlic, crushed1 bay leaf1/2 teaspoon mixed herbs2 whole cloves1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper1 teaspoon salt2 hard boiled eggs, chopped finely2 oz. diced cooked ham4 gherkins, sliced3 tablespoons slivered almonds2 tablespoons rumPut chicken, tomatoes, onion, garlic, bay leaf, herbs, cloves, cayenne and salt into 4-quart saucepan. Cover and simmer for 45 minutes or until done. Remove chicken. Add all remaining ingredients and continue to boil without cover until sauce thickens. Put chicken back in for approximately 10 minutes or just long enough to reheat through.Chicken Chow Mein (Chinese)Serves 4-61-1/2 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1 can (3 oz.) chow mein noodles, divided1 can (6-1/2 oz.) cashew nuts, divided1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted2 tablespoons soy sauceCombine chicken, 1/2 of noodles, 1/2 of nuts, soup, broth and soy sauce in baking dish, mixing well. Top with remaining noodles and cashews. Bake at 350 F for about 30 minutes.Chicken Paella (Spanish)Serves 6-81 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/2 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/8 teaspoon garlic salt8 tablespoons butter or margarine, melted2 cups quick-cooking rice, uncooked1/4 cup chopped onion1/2 teaspoon paprika1/2 teaspoon parsley flakes1/2 teaspoon seafood seasoning1/2 teaspoon saffron1/2 cup fresh or 1 can (8 oz.) minced, soft shell clams2 tablespoons clam juice1 cup canned chicken broth1/2 pound backfin crabmeat1 cup peas, cooked1 dozen small clams (on the half-shell)1 package (9 oz.) frozen artichokes, cooked1 jar (2 oz.) pimiento stripsPlace chicken in single layer, skin side up, in shallow baking dish; season with salt, pepper and garlic salt. Pour 4 tablespoons of the butter or margarine over chicken; cover and bake at 350 F for 45 minutes or until done, uncovering during last 20 minutes for browning. While chicken is baking, saute the uncooked rice and onions in remaining 4 tablespoons of butter or margarine until light brown. Add paprika, parsley flakes, seafood seasoning, saffron, minced clams, clam juice and chicken broth. Simmer on very low heat for 15 minutes. In the shallow baking dish, leave 2/3 of the chicken; add the rice mixture, the crabmeat and peas in layers. As garnish, place on top of this, the remaining chicken, all of the clams in the half-shell, cooked artichokes and pimiento. Cover and bake at 350 F for 10-15 minutes to heat through.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Apple-Wine Broiled ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/4 cup butter or margarine1 tablespoon apple jelly4 tablespoons white wineMelt butter or margarine and jelly together; add wine. Place chicken skin side down on broiler rack. Sprinkle with half of salt. Pour 1/2 of wine mixture into cavity of chicken. Broil approximately 10 inches from broiler for approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken, sprinkle with remaining salt and brush with remaining wine mixture. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done.Marinated Broiled ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/2 cup oil1/2 cup soy sauce1 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon ground ginger1/2 teaspoon garlic saltMarinate chicken in mixture of all other ingredients, 3 hours to overnight. Place chicken skin side down on broiler rack. Pour half of mixture in cavity of chicken. Broil approximately 10 inches from broiler for approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken, brush with remaining mixture. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done.Weight Watcher's ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 tablespoon dried parsley flakesPlace chicken, skin side down, on broiler pan. Sprinkle with 1/2 of salt, pepper and parsley. Broil approximately 10 inches below broiler for about 30 minutes. Turn chicken, sprinkle with remaining salt, pepper and parsley. Broil another 30 minutes or until done.Seasoned Broiled ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/2 cup butter or margarine1/4 cup lemon juice1 teaspoon rosemary1 teaspoon thyme2 teaspoons dried tarragon leaves1 teaspoon salt1 teaspoon paprikaMake sauce by melting butter or margarine and adding lemon and seasonings. Place chicken on broiler rack, skin side down. Pour half of sauce in cavity of chicken. Broil 8-10 inches from broiler approximately 30 minutes. Turn chicken. Pour remaining sauce over chicken. Broil approximately 30 minutes longer or until done, basting as needed.Golden ChickenServes 2-41 chicken, cut in half lengthwise1/4 cup butter or margarine1/4 cup brown sugar1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepperMelt butter or margarine; stir in brown sugar, mustard, salt and cayenne. Place chicken skin side down on broiler pan. Pour 1/2 of mixture into cavity of chicken. Place foil loosely across top of chicken and broil 8-10 inches from broiler for approximately 20 minutes. Remove cover and broil for another 10 minutes or until golden brown. Turn chicken and brush with other half of sauce. Replace foil loosely. Broil another 20 minutes. Remove foil. Broil 10 more minutes or until chicken is golden brown and done.Chicken StewServes 4-6Here is another old favorite made easy. If you prefer a thick stew, mix 2 tablespoons of flour with 1/2 cup water and stir while adding.1 chicken, cut in serving pieces2 tablespoons salt2 medium onions, sliced2 cans (8 oz. each) tomato sauce1/2 teaspoon poultry seasoning1 tablespoon sugar1 package (10 oz. frozen succotashMix all ingredients, except succotash. Simmer 1/2 hour. Add succotash and cook 20 minutes longer or until chicken is done.Caraway ChickenServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup oil2 teaspoons salt, divided1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup water1 medium head of cabbage, cut in eighths1-1/2 teaspoons caraway seedBrown chicken in oil in fry pan at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Sprinkle 1 teaspoon of the salt and pepper on the chicken. Add water and cover. Simmer 30 minutes. Add cabbage wedges and caraway seed and remaining 1 teaspoon of salt. Replace cover and simmer approximately 20 minutes longer or until chicken is done.Chicken A La KingServes 3-42 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks1/2 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup pimiento, chopped1 can (4 oz.) small whole mushrooms, drained2 cans (10-1/2 oz. each) cream of chicken soup, undilutedMix all ingredients in saucepan and cook at low heat approximately 20 minutes or until heated through. Serve on toast, biscuits or in patty shells.Chicken and ArtichokesServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup flour2 teaspoons salt, divided1/8 teaspoon pepper1 teaspoon curry powder1/4 cup butter or margarine1-1/2 cups chicken broth1 can (14 oz.) artichoke hearts1 can (1 pint) tomatoes1 onion, sliced1/2 green pepper, sliced1 teaspoon sugarMix flour, 1 teaspoon of the salt, pepper and curry powder in plastic bag. Add chicken pieces and shake to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan and brown chicken pieces at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Add chicken broth, cover and simmer 45 minutes. Add artichoke hearts, tomatoes, onion, green pepper, sugar and remaining teaspoon of salt. Cover and cook approximately 15 minutes more.Chicken SoupServes 8-101 chicken, cut in serving pieces6-1/2 cups water, divided1 tablespoon salt1 tablespoon instant minced onion1 teaspoon rosemary leaves1 teaspoon marjoram1 teaspoon basil1/2 cup flour2 teaspoons sherry winePlace chicken in an approximately 5-quart saucepan. Pour 6 cups of water over chicken. Add salt, onion, rosemary, marjoram and basil. Cover and simmer approximately 45 minutes or until done. Remove chicken, cool, remove skin and bones and cut in large chunks. Make thickening by mixing flour and remaining 1/2 cup water, stirring until smooth. Pour thickening into liquid in saucepan, stirring constantly, and cook one minute. Add chicken and sherry wine and heat.Chicken with ZucchiniServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/4 cup flour3 teaspoons salt, divided1 teaspoon rosemary, crushed1/2 teaspoon pepper, divided1/2 cup butter or margarine, divided6 cups water, divided2/3 cup rice4 small zucchini, unpeeled and sliced thickly1 onion, chopped2 eggs, beaten3/4 cup grated Romano cheese, divided1 cup soft bread crumbsMix flour, one teaspoon salt, rosemary and 1/4 teaspoon pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken pieces and shake to coat. Brown chicken in 1/4 cup butter or margarine in fry pan at medium heat for approximately 15 minutes on each side. Add one teaspoon salt to 4 cups water, add rice; cook five minutes. Drain. Add one teaspoon salt to 2 cups water, add zucchini; cook 3 minutes. Drain. Mix cooked rice, cooked zucchini, onion, eggs, 1/2 cup cheese and remaining 1/4 teaspoon pepper and place in baking dish. Place browned chicken pieces on top of mixture. Melt remaining 1/4 cup butter or margarine and mix with bread crumbs and remaining 1/4 cup cheese. Sprinkle on top. Bake, uncovered, at 325 F for approximately 40 minutes or until chicken is done.Yorkshire Chicken(Serves 4-6)1 chicken, cut in serving pieces1-2/3 cup flour, divided2 teaspoons salt, divided1/4 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup butter or margarine1-1/2 cups milk2 eggs1 cup waterMix 1/3 cup of the flour, 1 teaspoon of the salt, and pepper in plastic bag. Add chicken and shake to coat. Melt butter or margarine in fry pan and brown chicken pieces at medium heat approximately 15 minutes on each side. Mix remaining 1 teaspoon salt and 1 cup of the flour. Add milk to form smooth paste. Add eggs and beat 2 minutes to form batter. Pour approximately 3 tablespoons of pan drippings into baking dish and spread to coat bottom of dish. Pour batter into baking dish and place chicken pieces on top. Bake, covered, at 350 F for approximately 40 minutes. Remove cover and bake 10 minutes longer or until batter is golden brown. To make gravy, mix remaining 1/3 cup flour with rest of drippings. Add water. Cook, stir until thick.Basic Simmered ChickenServes 4This is what you will probably start with when making any recipe using cooked chicken. For added flavor, cool in broth. For quicker cooling, remove from broth. In either case, refrigerate promptly. Usually you'll have 1 cup cooked chicken meat from each pound of whole chicken.1 chicken, whole or cut in serving pieces2 cups water2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 tablespoon onion salt1 tablespoon celery salt1 bay leafPut chicken in kettle or saucepan. Add water and remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer 45 minutes, or until done.Zingy Chicken GoulashServes 618 chicken gizzards (approx. 1-1/2 lbs.)1/3 cup oil2 teaspoons salt4 large onions, sliced5 carrots, pared and sliced2 potatoes, pared and sliced1 package (10 oz.) frozen green beans2 cans (8 oz. each) tomato paste1 cup water3 tablespoons sugar1 tablespoon flourBrown chicken gizzards in oil in fry pan at medium heat, approximately 20 minutes, turning occasionally. Add all other ingredients, except flour; cover and simmer 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Remove 1/2 cup of liquid from the frying pan and stir into the flour; pour back into pan and stir constantly until entire mixture is thickened.Chicken and Dumplings (Dumplings immediately follow this recipe)(Part 1)Serves 4Chicken (using following basic simmered chicken recipe)1 chicken, whole or cut in serving pieces2 cups water2 teaspoons salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 tablespoon onion salt1 tablespoon celery salt1 bay leafPut chicken in kettle or saucepan. Add water and remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer 45 minutes, or until done.Dumplings(Part 2)2 cups flour1 teaspoon salt3/4 cup hot water or hot chicken brothMix all ingredients. Roll until paper thin. Cut in approximately 2-inch squares. Drop, one at a time, into deep kettle full of boiling water or broth, until 8 or 10 are in the kettle. boil uncovered 15-20 minutes at medium heat. Repeat until all are cooked.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Chicken and Rice CasseroleServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1 cup uncooked rice1 envelope (1-3/8 oz.) dehydrated onion soup mix2 cups water1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of chicken soup, undilutedPut rice in baking dish. Sprinkle dry onion soup over rice and add water. Place chicken in single layer, skin side up, on top of rice. Spoon chicken soup on chicken. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for 1-1/2 hours or until done.Chick-O-Tato CasseroleServes 4-61 chicken, cut in serving pieces1/3 cup oil1/2 cup chopped onion1/2 cup chopped celery1/2 cup chopped green pepper1/2 cup catsup1/2 cup water2 tablespoons vinegar2 tablespoons sugar1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce1 tablespoon prepared mustard1 tablespoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper4 medium potatoes, pared and sliced thicklyTo make sauce, heat oil in fry pan, add onion, celery and green pepper and cook about 10 minutes. Add catsup, water, vinegar, sugar, Worcestershire sauce, mustard, salt and pepper and simmer at low heat for approximately 15 minutes. Place chicken in bottom of baking dish and tuck potatoes around chicken pieces. Pour sauce over all. Bake, covered, at 375 F for approximately 50 minutes.Chicken and StuffingServes 63 cups cooked chicken, cut in chunks2 cans (10-1/2 oz. each) condensed cream of chicken soup1 can (10-1/2 oz.) chicken broth2 eggs, beaten1 package (7-1/2 oz.) herb seasoned stuffing mix1 teaspoon salt1/8 teaspoon pepper1/2 cup milk2 tablespoons chopped canned pimientoMix one can of undiluted soup, broth and eggs and stir into stuffing mix. Place in bottom of baking dish. Place chicken on top of stuffing. Sprinkle salt and pepper on chicken. Mix remaining can of soup and milk and pimiento and pour over all. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 45 minutes.Chicken SouffleServes 4-62 cups cooked chicken, diced8 slices white bread with crust off1/4 cup instant minced onion2 eggs, beaten1-1/2 cups milk1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of mushroom soup, undiluted.Place 4 slices of bread on bottom of approximately 9" x 13" baking dish. Place chicken and onion on top of bread. Put other 4 slices of bread on top of chicken and onion. Mix beaten eggs and milk and pour over all. Let stand 10 minutes or overnight. Immediately before baking, pour soup over all. Bake, uncovered, at 350 F for approximately 1 hour.Chicken DivanServes 4-62 chicken breasts, cooked1 package (10 oz.) frozen broccoli, uncooked1/2 teaspoon salt1 can (10-1/2 oz.) cream of celery soup, undiluted1 cup shredded cheddar cheesePlace broccoli across bottom of baking dish; sprinkle with salt. Slice chicken meat and arrange in layer on top of broccoli. Pour soup over chicken. Sprinkle with cheese. Bake, uncovered, in 400 F oven about 30 minutes or until broccoli is done.


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

ThanksI just love chicken....all of the receipes sound so good...


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Donna....







just watch your pcoket card when you are making them...don't want you back in the ER again after all this time. Alot of common reactives in those recipes.MNL


----------

